# Bimmerfest vs. Rolex Vintage Fest



## skeebum (Aug 29, 2003)

I had planned on going to bimmerfest on Sunday. My first fest. (Besides BavAuto Show 'n Shine)

I am curious to know the difference between Bimmerfest and the Lime Rock Rolex Vintage Festival. The lime rock site states that the rolex festival is only 5.00 per person and starts at 7:00am and also shows the bimmerfest to begin at Noon.

Why is it 15.00 at bimmerfesteast.com beginning at noon? Are these separate events that necessitate different tickets?

Info at: http://www.limerock.com/LRP-Events/vintageSchedule.html


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

skeebum said:


> Why is it 15.00 at bimmerfesteast.com beginning at noon? Are these separate events that necessitate different tickets?
> 
> Info at: http://www.limerock.com/LRP-Events/vintageSchedule.html


I dunno what the deal was, but I paid $10 at the door. I did park over near "midway", though.


----------



## F1MCOUPE (Jul 25, 2002)

*Kidnapped by vintage fest*

This dominated my fathers interest so much that he had me lock up the car since his belongings were it it, and we both went over there. It effectively took us out of the event. I was so amazed at the cars by the time we came back people were leaving but it was worth it to look at the amazing collection.


----------



## skeebum (Aug 29, 2003)

It really was impressive!!


----------

